# Searching for Saugeyes on the GMR tips and catch!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I wanted to share a video I made on how I search for the amazing saugeyes in the Great Miami River or any river for that matter! Enjoy the video and be sure to comment on my video on anything you look for when searching for saugeyes in the river! Hopefully this can help you guys right now because the fishing for these magnificent fish will be really HOT soon! Also go subscribe and check out more content I have created so far! LETS GOOO


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Havnt u already posted this one?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Havnt u already posted this one?


I may have last summer. I like to share relevant videos, for example, the transition coming soon so anglers can benefit from them. Is that okay? Let me know and I will not share them anymore. thank you saugeyefisher.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I may have last summer. I like to share relevant videos, for example, the transition coming soon so anglers can benefit from them. Is that okay? Let me know and I will not share them anymore. thank you saugeyefisher.


Did my question bother you? I since sarcasm. 
But it does seem your fishing for subscribers and likes at this point.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd think a video on winter and or spring Saugeye would be much more relevant.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

How much do utubers make I wonder?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fvogel67 said:


> I'd think a video on winter and or spring Saugeye would be much more relevant.


I agree it's also not relevant this time of year at all.... dont get me wrong,I've enjoyed most all the "let's goo" videos but this one dont have much to do with what's going on now. 
Just seems like a grab to me. If it is that's ok to. Not my website. 
Pawcat,theres money to be had on utube that's for sure. I doubt that's why the op is making vids tho,but if it happens its def icing on the cake..... 
I'd love to see some winter time saugeye vidoes.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

pawcat said:


> How much do utubers make I wonder?


Ask 1rod1reel. He started out on here blowing up spots and look at him now.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I wanted to share a video I made on how I search for the amazing saugeyes in the Great Miami River or any river for that matter! Enjoy the video and be sure to comment on my video on anything you look for when searching for saugeyes in the river! Hopefully this can help you guys right now because the fishing for these magnificent fish will be really HOT soon! Also go subscribe and check out more content I have created so far! LETS GOOO


Hi. I've read some of the later comments. Guys, it's a new video to me, and I learned something about creek fishing which I haven't done in 30 years; especially saugeye.
So thanks.
Saugeyefisher: I know you've given me good tips over the years.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My 16yo nephew makes thousands a year from his utube channel and has for several years.
Heck, he bought the latest iPhone in cash and has never had a job yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BoxingRef_Rick1 said:


> Hi. I've read some of the later comments. Guys, it's a new video to me, and I learned something about creek fishing which I haven't done in 30 years; especially saugeye.
> So thanks.
> Saugeyefisher: I know you've given me good tips over the years.


Yepp,I enjoy the videos as well.
I was only asking because I thought he did,but thought I may have seen it somewhere other tgen here. But since have looked back and realized I even posted in the same post.And wouldnt of asked if I thought it would bothered the op.

I'd love to see some, fresh content
Deep winter saugeye tactics,or crappie,winter time spillway. . I like watching fishing videos.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> My 16yo nephew makes thousands a year from his utube channel and has for several years.
> Heck, he bought the latest iPhone in cash and has never had a job yet.


What's his channel?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No clue. Really, I don't.

Did you see the live pd episode in December where they had that old crazy heavy metal dude on promoting his utube channel. He had like 50 followers and the next night's show he was up to something like 15,000 followers? Matthew something...was his name.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here he is. Matthew Black. 60 something years old. He had a 30 something girlfriend on the show. 


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCUM1laZ2OmqiL1-6zOtmYkg


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Did my question bother you? I since sarcasm.
> But it does seem your fishing for subscribers and likes at this point.


No, your question didn't bother me at all. I also want people to see it that may be new here. like the guy mentioned in my post. This still is relevant to now though because saugeye are moving into current and looking for baitfish especially in rivers. This video is just overall a great one to share with people. I also mention this will be a great tactic (soon) as in the near future not necessarily now. I don't make money or am I anywhere near it. That's not why I create videos. I use it for documentation and can look back on things and use the same successful tactics. It's good to use for future references plus I can use the platform to store my videos because my computer space is limited.=] I just want to share my videos with my fellow anglers and share my tips. I am working on new content on the channel though so stay tuned.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

BoxingRef_Rick1 said:


> Hi. I've read some of the later comments. Guys, it's a new video to me, and I learned something about creek fishing which I haven't done in 30 years; especially saugeye.
> So thanks.
> Saugeyefisher: I know you've given me good tips over the years.


This is why I share it on occasion. Sometimes people are new and haven't had a chance to see it! I hope you enjoyed it and learned something. That's my goal in creating videos.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

fvogel67 said:


> I'd think a video on winter and or spring Saugeye would be much more relevant.


Yea I need to create a winter video for sure. I tried but only caught a bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> No, your question didn't bother me at all. I also want people to see it that may be new here. like the guy mentioned in my post. This still is relevant to now though because saugeye are moving into current and looking for baitfish especially in rivers. This video is just overall a great one to share with people. I also mention this will be a great tactic (soon) as in the near future not necessarily now. I don't make money or am I anywhere near it. That's not why I create videos. I use it for documentation and can look back on things and use the same successful tactics. It's good to use for future references plus I can use the platform to store my videos because my computer space is limited.=] I just want to share my videos with my fellow anglers and share my tips. I am working on new content on the channel though so stay tuned.


Ok good. And your 100% right. Plus anything helps. Keep em coming assasin


----------

